# Pico leaked need replacement - suggestions?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Nemesis pico sprang a leak, everytone is okay but my desk is a bit r uined.

I was thinking this as a possibility: https://www.bigalspets.ca/reflex-13-aquarium-kit-black-3-4-gal.html Any suggestions? I do n ot intend to use the light, and I would need to figure out how to afix my ato I am plotting a DIY of my light fixture into a shell to make it look pretty and possibly hooking it up.

thoughts, suggestions, kumquats?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that the imperial storm troopers have been playing havoc with your pico (or is that Star Wars?!) 

All in one aquariums have come a long way in recent years and the best bang for the buck IMHO are the Innovative Marine AIOs - see link

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Innovative-Marine-NUVO-Aquarium-Fusion-Nano-10.html

Competitive price, good flow/pump out of the box but also highly customizable and well thought out with room to keep all of the wires, media baskets, heater and equipment out of sight.

Easy to attach a PAR38 or Kessil A160W or customized light set up


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Big Al's have some nice glass pico tanks of various sizes. Sorry I don't remember the brand but check em out. I almost want one for another pico. Either way if you can see the tank in person first, but the reality is you can't go wrong with any choice.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Bullet said:


> Sorry to hear that the imperial storm troopers have been playing havoc with your pico (or is that Star Wars?!)
> 
> All in one aquariums have come a long way in recent years and the best bang for the buck IMHO are the Innovative Marine AIOs - see link
> 
> ...


Apparently the Decepticons had a leak, and the autobots attacked.

That's a 10 gallon. Lovely tank, though..... I'd have nowhere for it..... do they have smaller? 5 gallons or less?

and do they ship? or would someone be willing to help me out in that regard - I don't own a car....

I decided the foot print would work. coral reef shop may have these.... I will call, if not I am sure htey could order.

ATO. where would I put my ato? In the back?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

To answer a few questions;
* AQua Insouration's smallest is 10 gallon unfortunately 
* Reef Supplies based in Montreal will ship but there is an extra charge - you would need to contact them to find out how much 
* Yes Coral Reef Shop does / did sell these tanks but no idea if they would ship 
* Yes you could place your AIO in the back along the false wall. I use the Tunze AIO and it works well. The Hydor should also work 

You may want to look at the Fluval Edge 6 gallon because they can be converted to a reef but not sure about fitting everything into the back conpartments 

I have a used 5 gallon plain Jane tank if you want it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Try going to Aqua Inspiration, or ordering online, and get one of their smaller tanks.

I remember I bought an 8g rimless starfire from them for a really good price that I was going to change into a nano but never did.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I went to coral reef shop and found a 10 there. it shoujld wourk. its a bit longer than I had thought, but the length (how deep on my desk it sits) was not too much of a problem than it being too wide for the space. It will do very nicely. 

Coral Reef Shop was phenomenal about this. Red read this post. CRS is only a KM give or take from me.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I definitely needed a new tank. My holding tank sprung a leak. I been up all night with the new tank and the light fixture.... everyone has been moved in to its new home. I hope that don't leak *paranoid*


----------

